# Did it stop forever?



## maltese-luvr (Nov 3, 2006)

When you use Angels Glow,did tear staining stop forever?How long you use it?


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

I used Angel Eyes, but I think they are basically the same. It took about 4 to 6 weeks for the stains to go away, then we went down to using it just a couple times a week. I tried to stop using it, but within a week stains were beginning to show again. I still use it from time to time to keep the tear stains away.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> When you use Angels Glow,did tear staining stop forever?How long you use it?[/B]


I only used it for a short time, like about a month and the stains got trimmed off and never came back.


----------



## maltese-luvr (Nov 3, 2006)

Thx all for replies!
Did you use 1/2 or 1/4 of teaspoon?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

We used Angel Glow - about 1/8th tsp mixed in with canned food. Once a day for maybe three weeks. Their faces stayed clean for several months - then I do it again. Our Angel Glow expired - so I am starting them on Angel Eyes now, today will be day three. When you go to the groomer, have her cut out the stained hair - their faces look so much better without the stains. (I can't wait to get back to the groomer) Archie's eyes have stayed clean - but Abbey's are stained terribly - I guess she has a little infection of some sort. I keep checking her eyes to see if she's got hair in them. It's a constant battle!! Good luck.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> Thx all for replies!
> Did you use 1/2 or 1/4 of teaspoon?[/B]


I used a 1/4 because it upset Mikey's stomach and I also gave him plain yogurt when he was on that stuff and that helped settle it down.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I used Angel's Eyes on Scooby for about 3 months, the dose I gave was just one eighth of a teaspoon on his wet food and his face is now white. I stopped using it over 6 weeks ago and still have no stains reappearing. I think you can use a smaller dose than recommended on the bottle with success as the groomer told me a smaller dose is adequate and less likely to upset their stomach. It didn't bother Scooby at all.
I am going to start it with Koko once he has finished teething as he is tearing really bad at the moment and I know he has teeth coming so there's no point treating it till that is all over


----------



## maltese-luvr (Nov 3, 2006)

Thanks all.
We are from Serbia.We want one bottle of Angels Glow,but we don't know how to buy it.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> Thanks all.
> We are from Serbia.We want one bottle of Angels Glow,but we don't know how to buy it.[/B]


Well you could go on line and buy it but you would have to check first with your country's customs laws about medicated substances coming in, if it is prohibited you could end up with a hefty fine for importing a substance considered illegal. I know in Australia it is illegal to import medical substances and there is a very hefty fine for doing so..I am not sure about Serbia's laws








If you are living here in the US then you can go to www.angelseyes.com and order online


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

We used Angel Eyes- Wilson's stains went away after 3 weeks, and did not return until 4 months later when he got sick and dehydrated. After his illness went away I put him on Angel Eyes for another 2 weeks, the stains went away again and haven't returned. That was 8 months ago.


----------



## maltese-luvr (Nov 3, 2006)

OK.We wrote mail to Angels Glow team and we wait reply from them


----------



## 1malt4me (Oct 6, 2006)

I am glad to hear it works


----------



## Chloes-Mom (Mar 9, 2007)

This is very reassuring to read ... I also ordered the product & it came in the mail today. I'm always skeptical in ordering a new product in fear the testimonials are untrue. Chloe is nearly 15 weeks old and since her teething began I noticed her tear stains have begun to worsen. Our fingers & toes are crossed that we have as much success with this product as many of you did!

Thanks everyone for sharing your stories!

Anne


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Wilson's took 3 weeks- but I think that might be longer than for most other people. His staining was so bad from food allergies, his teeth were in horrible shape, he was just getting over kennel cough, an ear infection, and an eye infection! (poor little guy- this was just after we rescued him). 

Anyway, we used it for 3 weeks. It went away and then 2 months later he got sick from eating soemthing and got dehydrated- the staining came back, but just a little. We used it for 10 days and then it went away and never came back. That was over a year ago. 


BTW, we used Angel Eyes and not Angel's Glow. I chose Angel Eyes because it had less ingredients than Angel's Glow. 

Good luck!


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

I use Tylan 40, the active ingredient in both Angel Eyes and Angels Glow but MUCH cheaper. I used it daily for about 6 weeks andnow I use 1/4 tsp once a week and it seems to work beautifully. There is no reason to pay the high price for AE & AG when you can use the Tylan powder for a fraction of the cost. 

http://search.qcsupply.com/?searchString=t...000000000001628

http://www.discountpetdrugs.com/typo100gr.html

Sometimes you can also get it at your local feed store.


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

Just thought I'd mention here that Tylosin (Tylan) is an antibiotic growth promoter developed in 1961 by Eli Lilly in the UK which owns the American company Elanco. It is specifically for cattle, swine and poultry and has recently been banned in the European Union (still trying to find out why but may be something to do with avian flu). 
Feed it to a DOG at your own discretion or, even if they are more expensive, the diluted form found in AE and AG may be safer - that is if you are allowed to import such drugs into your country.


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

I have used it on both of my girls, ZsaZsa's were the worst, it has been almost 1 1/2 yrs and the stains have not been back, her face is pretty and white


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

> Just thought I'd mention here that Tylosin (Tylan) is an antibiotic growth promoter developed in 1961 by Eli Lilly in the UK which owns the American company Elanco. It is specifically for cattle, swine and poultry and has recently been banned in the European Union (still trying to find out why but may be something to do with avian flu).
> Feed it to a DOG at your own discretion or, even if they are more expensive, the diluted form found in AE and AG may be safer - that is if you are allowed to import such drugs into your country.[/B]


Tylan 40 is a more dilute form of Tylan than that found in AE or AG. I discussed this with my Vet who feels it is perfectly safe and recommends the Tylan 40.


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

> Tylan 40 is a more dilute form of Tylan than that found in AE or AG. I discussed this with my Vet who feels it is perfectly safe and recommends the Tylan 40.[/B]


There are always two sides. A few months ago it was only available on prescription here but my Vet refused to discuss it. Don't need it now because the pup is well over teething but, since quite recently, Vets cannot prescribe any of the several concentrates of the stuff, by law, so she says, and she feels she is exonerated in her original decision


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=348890
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would be interested in seeing any information to that effect. I did a literature search on Tylosin and can find nothing about it not being safe or it not being prescribed out of the US.


----------



## patsan (Mar 2, 2006)

I have also used the Tylan, with fantastic results. The staining hasn't come back, and it's about 6 months later so far.
I got it from Valley Vet. Shipping included in the price. No RX required either. Way less expensive that Angel Eyes or Angel Glow.

http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pg...52-dcee93bea6da


----------



## Chyna's Mommie (Feb 23, 2007)

How would you mix the Tylan? Is it the same rule as Angel Glow & Angel Eyes..1/8 to 1/4 teaspoon?


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

I use the same dosing as the AE/AG; 1/4 tsp mixed in wet food.

I use ValleyVet (link posted above), couldn't remember the name earlier. The jar is HUGE and will last for about FOREVER. I don't know if it is necessary but I do keep it in the fridge.


----------



## patsan (Mar 2, 2006)

All they need is a small pinch ( 1/16th of a teaspoon or slightly less) daily. It is very bitter, so I used some liverwurst to help. My Astro loves liverwurst so much, he didn't mind the bitter taste of the Tylan. I was told by Charmaine to use it for 3 weeks on, and one week off.
I saw a dramatic improvement in less than one week, so after a week I stopped using it. I keep waiting for the stains to come back, but they haven't yet.

You can also mix it in water if you choose. I believe it is ¼ teaspoon to 1 gallon of water.

I choose to give it dry with the food only because my other guy doesn't stain at all, and I didn't want to give him any un-necessary antibiotic.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

I think it may depend on the individual dog. Ty needed 1/4 tsp to clear up his tear stain, we tried the lower dose and it didn't help. After about a month on the "pinch" I went up to 1.4 tsp and it worked very well. 

I now give about 1/4 tsp once a week (or less because I occasionally forget).


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Actually all those products ( angel eyes etc. ) are illegal here in Australia - Lorraine is quite correct it has NEVER been tested on dogs , so exactly what are the long term side effects . The product was never intended to be used on tearstains . Sarah


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

Regarding the banning of it in the EU--here's an excerpt from a fact sheet (updated 2002) on the Health Canada website:
http://www.hc-sc.gc.ca/dhp-mps/vet/faq/tyl..._11-2002_e.html

_In addition, this drug has been approved by regulatory agencies for disease prevention in food-producing animals in the United States, European Union (EU), Australia, New Zealand and several other countries. In 1999, the EU banned the use of tylosin for growth promotion in animals. However, the EU still endorses tylosin for therapeutic use and has also approved it for a wider variety of species than in Canada._

Though this doesn't address exactly why the EU banned it (besides for growth promotion), it appears it has nothing to do with it being unsafe to use in animals, as the EU still endorses its use for other reasons. Judging by the information in that fact sheet, one can presume any concern is to do with it being used in food-producing livestock, like cattle, in order to promote growth and then making its way into humans once the animal is consumed.

Anyway, my understanding is that Tylan/Tylosin is very safe for dogs... it generally only causes problems with horses/ruminants that depend very heavily on certain bacteria in their stomachs for proper digestion of their food--the levels of which Tylosin can affect. (Don't quote me on that--read it a while back and am too busy at work atm to find the source again!) The use of it in small animals/pets is very safe... if you search for side effects on the internet you'll read again and again that very high doses in dogs results in no adverse side effects.

I believe these "watered down" Tylan products attempt to mask the flavour and make it more appealing to dogs so they don't stop eating their food when it's sprinkled on it since it apparently tastes horrid.


----------



## patsan (Mar 2, 2006)

TYLAN

AVAILABLE IN 
ORAL POWDER or
INJECTABLE 

BACKGROUND

Tylosin is an antibiotic of the “macrolide” class (same class as erythromycin). It is made naturally by the bacterium “Streptomyces fradiae” and acts to inhibit bacterial protein synthesis by inhibiting the 50S ribosome, a cellular structure only certain bacteria have and use to make internal proteins.

HOW THIS MEDICATION IS USED

Tylosin is licensed for use as a broad spectrum antibiotic for injectable or oral use in treatment of infection in livestock. In small animals, tylosin is used for its anti-inflammatory properties in the large intestine rather than for its ability to fight infection. While few formal studies have been performed to examine this non-antibacterial property of tylosin, this has not stopped tylosin from being widely used in the treatment of colitis in pets.

Tylosin can also be used in ferrets, rabbits and pocket pets.

SIDE EFFECTS

While there is definite side effects potential in large animal species, dogs can tolerate very high doses of tylosin with no adverse effects. The biggest problem with small animal use seems to be the especially foul taste of tylosin which necessitates formulation into capsules usually by a compounding pharmacy.

Tylosin may falsely elevate certain liver blood tests (ALT and AST).

INTERACTIONS WITH OTHER DRUGS

Tylosin can increase digoxin blood levels and should be used cautiously in patients taking digoxin for heart failure.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Below is an article on Tylosin which indicates that it is not banned for any use other than promotion of growth in food producing animals either here, in the US or in EU, Austrailia or NZ: 



Home > Drugs & Health Products > Veterinary Drugs > Factsheets & FAQ 

For Your Information: Facts About Tylosin
Tylosin is an antibiotic veterinary drug for the treatment of disease in food producing animals, including cattle, swine, and poultry, and for growth promotion in pigs. It has been approved in Canada for over 40 years.

In addition, this drug has been approved by regulatory agencies for disease prevention in food-producing animals in the United States, European Union (EU), Australia, New Zealand and several other countries. In 1999, the EU banned the use of tylosin for growth promotion in animals. *However, the EU still endorses tylosin for therapeutic use and has also approved it for a wider variety of species than in Canada.*

The product in question is a new application of tylosin, in conjunction with a growth hormone, for implantation in the ears of cattle. It was approved following a thorough evaluation by a team of Health Canada scientists in May 2002. In this particular case tylosin is used to reduce the incidence of abscess formation at the implantation site, i.e., it is used for therapeutic purposes and not for growth promotion. In this application, a minuscule amount of tylosin is included with the hormone to prevent infection around the animal's ear where the pellet is injected. It is for local use, and there is not enough antibiotic to get into the meat.

The elimination of the amount of tylosin in the implant from the ear of the animal takes about 18 hours. Cattle treated with implants would be slaughtered 100 to 150 days after the hormonal implantation. Consequently, the use of this antibiotic was considered not to pose any health hazard to humans.

Tylosin and the hormonal products have each been approved in Canada separately for use in cattle. Prior to its approval for sale in Canada, data from studies on dissolution and efficacy were taken into account and were considered to be satisfactory in confirming the human safety of this product. There is no scientific evidence that tylosin is carcinogenic. In addition, there is currently no scientific evidence showing that the therapeutic use of tylosin (as is the case in this application) causes an increase in resistance in bacteria to the drugs used in human medicine.

Health Canada reviews all veterinary drugs prior to their approval and release, including tylosin. Data for each drug is carefully reviewed by a team of scientists before the drug is approved for use. There is also a mandatory withdrawal period issued with each drug approval, when warranted, to prevent the exposure of humans to the residues of the drug. The Canadian Food Inspection Agency monitors meat for residues of veterinary drugs, including hormones.


----------



## honeybun (Mar 6, 2007)

Here in Australia I have been told and have tried to get from vets and most I have found have not been very helpful in supplying is Tetraclycine


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

> I would be interested in seeing any information to that effect. I did a literature search on Tylosin and can find nothing about it not being safe or it not being prescribed out of the US.[/B]


A few months ago, I went on an internet search to purchase Tylan for my dog. I did find one  UK supplier but they still need a prescription and it has to be administered by a Vet - she refused and pulled out a book showing the animals it is licensed for - no dogs. Sadly, I found although I could buy Tylan or a mix of drugs containing it in many places in the US I could not legally import it (huge fines could be applied) and some of the suppliers would not export it to the UK - no reasons given. So I searched again to find out why we, in the UK, do not rate the drug for dogs. 

As a growth promoter
http://66.102.9.104/search?q=cache:5MhHbPu...cd=32&gl=uk


> Tylan 200 should not be mixed “with other solutions, since this may cause precipitation of the active ingredient”, and is only licensed for use in cattle and pigs.[/B]


http://www.thepigsite.com/pighealth/articl...rowth-promoters


> However tylosin (Tylan), spiramycin, zinc bacitracin, virginiamycin, carbadox and olaquindox are now banned in the EU (01-08-99) for growth promoter purposes.[/B]


http://66.102.9.104/search?q=cache:zd2ONaM...cd=83&gl=uk


> What did antimicrobial growth promoters do? Primarily their main effect was to inhibit the growth of the ‘bad’ bacteria in the gut and allowed the pig to utilise the feed more efficiently and thus improve its nutrition and grow faster. In especially reared animals with no microbial gut flora (gnotobiotics), antimicrobial growth promoters had no activity. So they need bacteria to be present to have an affect.[/B]


There are some prescribed therapeutic purposes for Tylan although there are usually alternative therapies, but, it is still not licensed in the UK for use on dogs.
http://66.102.9.104/search?q=cache:zd2ONaM...cd=83&gl=uk


> ... the use of tylosin (Tylan – Elanco) for ileitis is likely to continue to increase ...[/B]


http://www.noahcompendium.co.uk/Elanco_Ani...ble/-27085.html


> For the prevention and treatment of bovine pneumonia associated with bovine respiratory Mycoplasma or Pasteurella multocida sensitive to tylosin.
> For the control of Mycoplasma synoviae airsacculitis in broiler chickens and Mycoplasma gallisepticum S6 in chickens and turkeys. In the field Tylan Soluble has also proved useful in reducing the level of infection following stress association with live vaccination.
> For the prevention and control of enzootic pneumonia, swine dysentery and other scours caused by organisms (e.g. Lawsonia intracellularis) sensitive to tylosin, in pigs.
> As an aid in the control of outbreaks of necrotic enteritis caused by Clostridia perfringens in chickens.[/B]


As some of you have found, searches are great tools for reading into the information found the words that best meet your own point of view or needs. I tried so hard to find some words that would allow me to do try Tylan, AE or AG. In a very real way, although I'm not calling either point of view right or wrong, I'm glad I didn't find it. 

As a mere human, I do not take antibiotics personally for other than very serious medical reasons. I should hate to build up a resistance to an antibiotic I may later have to rely on. A close friend used to pop antibiotics as if they were sweets/candy, then came down with a hospital acquired infection that could easily be treated with the very antibiotics she had built up a resistance to. The alternative treatment was very invasive, set her back many months - and she lost her hair! (though there was no chemo or radiotherapy involved). What if the dog later becomes ill with Crohn's disease, dysentery, enteritis etc or has an adverse reaction to vaccinations because of a potential clash with "other ingredients"? 

I don't think topical applications of combinations of the MoM method or good old cornflour will do too much lasting harm once the dog has finished teething and it has been ascertained the tearing does not have a medical reason such as blocked tear ducts which can be unblocked/irrigated (even worse no tear ducts at all which, I am told, are becoming more prevalent in intensively bred small dogs) or ingrowing eyelashes which can be removed by electrolysis. 

Marc still won the Crufts Toy group although sporting long apparently stained whiskers (OK someone is bound to say that is natural colouring







). I can live with a bit of staining - if it comes back.


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

I can't say my view on Tylosin safety in dogs has changed at all having read that. You seem to be trying to scare people away from using Tylosin, when there still appears to be absolutely no reason to not use it on dogs for clearing up tear staining infections--unless of course laws in your area do not permit its use. The concern in the UK and the EU still appears to lie in using it as a growth promoter (in much larger quantities, on livestock--especially food-producing livestock)--not when used as a broad spectrum antibiotic or for other purposes. I believe several of your links actually indicated this.

You've stated that Tylosin is not licensed in the UK for use in dogs, but the link you posted directly below that comment does not support your statement--in fact, it seems unrelated. Your quote following that, about the increase in use of Tylosin for ileitis, is taken out of context. If one reads it in context, regarding its anticipated use in swine for treatment of ileitis once growth promoters are restricted (in Jan. 2006), it doesn't have any relevance imo. I felt similarly about other comments/links.

"As some of you have found, searches are great tools for reading into the information found the words that best meet your own point of view or needs. "

You seem to understand this quite well yourself.









"I should hate to build up a resistance to an antibiotic I may later have to rely on."

While this is a popular belief, the main concern with antibiotic resistance does not lie in your body magically developing some sort of resistance to an antibiotic, but rather that bacteria develops a resistance to the antibiotic. It's more of a concern that the masses in general are over-using or arguably abusing antibiotics in developed countries... I think it's great you're doing your part though. I'm the same way. Unfortunately we can do our parts and still catch an infection in which the bacteria are resistant to certain antibiotics we may be put on that would otherwise kill it--and it's nothing to do with our antibiotic usage history.









Anyway, I'm not a Tylosin user... I would just hate to think someone would read your post without reading the links and thinking through it all and just jump to the conclusion that Tylosin is unsafe for clearing tear stains in dogs. It has helped many people/dogs even on SM alone with an otherwise frustrating and persistent problem and I have yet to see anything that would convince me it is unsafe for this purpose. (And I am quite the cynic/skeptic about these sorts of things.)


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Thanks Aarianne for saying it so well. I didn't have the time or energy to respond. 

The bottom line is everyone has to decide what is best for their own dog. As an RN I know all the dangers of over medication and the risk of developing antiobiotic resistant germs. Which is why Tylosin is so good, it is not from a class likely to be used for any other type infection.


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

Enough already. I surrender to friendly fire.


----------



## Milou (Jul 29, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=348651
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have found Tyland at eBay. I’m considering of buying. But what is Tylan40? I have founding bottles, which says Tylan.


----------

